# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  نوكيا 305 صور ومواصفات وسعر جوال نوكيا اشا Nokia Asha 305

## mohamed73

*Nokia 305 - Nokia Asha 305*    *مواصفات نوكيا 305 اشا - Nokia ASHA 305 Specifications* *الالوان*
أبيض فضي
احمر
ازرق
فضي غامق     *الذاكرة*
ذاكرة داخلية 10 MB
الذاكرة العشوائية 32 MB RAM , تأتي مع الهاتف ذاكرة خارجية بحجم 2 GB
64 MB ROM
ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتي 32GB      *الكاميرا*
الكاميرا الخلفية 2 MP
لايوجد كاميرا أمامية
تصوير فيديو    *البطارية*
وقت الاستعداد : 528 ساعة
وقت التحدث : 14 ساعة    *مميزات أخرى*
راديو FM
Bluetooth 2.1
microUSB v2.0
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
وزن الجهاز 98 جرام
شاشة TFT باللمس بحجم 3 انش
سمك الجهاز 12.8 mm
الابعاد 110.3 x 53.8 x 12.8 mm, 66 cc
يدعم Java
متصفح الانترنت wap
يدعم شريحتين ( خطين ) نوع Mini-SIM 
لايحتوي علي واي فاي ( وايرلس )   الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 900 / 1800       *سعر نوكيا 305 اشا 305 - اسعار Nokia Asha 305 prices*
سعر نوكيا 305 بالدولار : 85 دولار امريكي
سعر نوكيا 305 في مصر : 590 جنيه مصري
سعر نوكيا 305 في السعودية : تقريبا 320 ريال سعودي    *صور موبايل نوكيا اشا 305*

----------

